# scored a ISP clamp adapter



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally tracked one of these down. Now I don't have to gingerly clamp my seatpost to the repair stand.  Oh yeah bought some socks too.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Where did you get the socks?


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Score. Gotta get me one of those seat post clamp adapter thingies. Didn't even know they made 'em. I'm assuming* it's for carbon aero-style seat posts?

* = pretty goddam sure in this case.,


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

mimason said:


> Where did you get the socks?


I happen to be in Manila for work and found them at a pretty nice Giant dealer.



Aindreas said:


> Score. Gotta get me one of those seat post clamp adapter thingies. Didn't even know they made 'em. I'm assuming* it's for carbon aero-style seat posts?
> 
> * = pretty goddam sure in this case.,


yep it comes with adapter donuts for ISP, aero, 27.2mm and 30.9mm seatposts. I've seen this on the Giant website but no dealers seem to stock this item or were willing to order me one.


----------

